# Hydor External Heater Colour Difference



## johnski (17 Aug 2012)

Whats the difference between the blue and red Hydor heaters? I've got a red one but constantly see blue ones on ebay that look identical and are the same wattage. 

Purely cosmetic? Older models? 

Red





Blue


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Aug 2012)

Probably just updated the tightening nuts for locking hoses.


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Aug 2012)

they are the same, one is European, one is USA (apparently).


----------



## jagz (26 Aug 2012)

are you sure , i have one of each and the blue is for 12-16mm pipe and the red is 16-22mm pipe, 

i might be wrong of course


----------



## GHNelson (26 Aug 2012)

jagz said:
			
		

> are you sure , i have one of each and the blue is for 12-16mm pipe and the red is 16-22mm pipe,
> 
> i might be wrong of course


I think your correct
hoggie


----------



## jagz (26 Aug 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> jagz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought i might be because without the colour difference there is nothing at all which state what size pipe work they are for, not even on the printed label with all the wattage info on


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2012)

Old models are blue, new models are red to the best of my knowledge, I've both diameters and they're both blue but are now 4 years old and 6 years old. Looked at one recently and they're now red. Purely cosmetic I would think.


----------



## Mitch (13 Nov 2012)

watch out because fake ebay ones were red back when hydor had problems make sure its from a reputable source


----------



## scapegoat (6 Jan 2013)

I'm very curious about a few on ebay as the picture of the box looks different and doesn't seem to mention hydor on it. I was about to purchase one then read this, are these the fake ones?  @ HYDOR EXTERNAL FISH THERMAL HEATER 300W 16mm ETH300 IDEAL TANK AND FOOT SPA | eBay


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Jan 2013)

scapegoat said:


> I'm very curious about a few on ebay as the picture of the box looks different and doesn't seem to mention hydor on it. I was about to purchase one then read this, are these the fake ones?  @ HYDOR EXTERNAL FISH THERMAL HEATER 300W 16mm ETH300 IDEAL TANK AND FOOT SPA | eBay




Aquacadabra is definitely a reputable source for aquarium products.

It actually says 'Hydor' in the top right next to ETH. The box has recently been updated. Its now silver and sleek.


----------



## scapegoat (6 Jan 2013)

Ok great cheers for the heads up, I'll definitely be purchasing one then


----------

